
Foreigners are banned from appearing in Douyin livestreams without permission - hkmaxpro
https://twitter.com/JoshuaDummer/status/1280877750245453828
======
hkmaxpro
Douyin is the local version of Tiktok in China.

Since the livestream was blocked about a minute into the livestream, Douyin
seems to be able to identify “foreigners” in livestreams.

Is China AI so advanced that it can identify the nationality of people in
livestreams? /s

